# Happy Easter - Free Shipping - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (5/4/15)

Sir Vape would like to wish everyone a very HAPPY EASTER 

Get free O/Night shipping on orders over R600.

Use coupon code: HAPPYEASTER on checkout. R75 will be deducted off your order.

Please note orders will be couriered Tues morning.
Please note that for customers placing orders in outlying areas the value of R75 will be deducted off your order.

Have a good one 

The Sir Vape Team

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

